# Minimum space to access a hand sink in commercial kitchen?



## Michael.L (May 8, 2019)

This is *not* an ADA question.

Is there a minimum amount of clear space required for employees to access a hand sink in a commercial kitchen? I'm laying out the floor plan for a donut shop and, due to the size of the leased suite being quite small, it's a bit cramped.

I need a hand sink near the front of the open kitchen for use by the person working the service counter, and for the person preparing food in the front of the shop. The only space I can fit it is between the end of the side wing of the service counter and the worktable where the dough is rolled out and cut for the donuts.

The sink is set back from the leading edge of the service counter by 10.75" and the space between the end of the counter and the side of the worktable is 22". I realize that this is not ideal, but is it permissible by code? I really don't have the room to open this up more, unless I get rid of the convection oven at the end of the wall (which would mean no ability to make baked donuts).

Yes, the hand sink has side splash guards.


----------



## ADAguy (May 9, 2019)

Lets see a plan of the whole room.
Reduce width of butcher block table to 4'-6"


----------



## Michael.L (May 9, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> Reduce width of butcher block table to 4'-6"


The chef needs a 60" wide table for adequate working space (ideally, it would be 72"). Furthermore, I don't know of a 54" table. The next size down is 48" which is way too small.

While I appreciate the suggestion, you didn't address my question: is it code compliant?


----------



## ICE (May 9, 2019)

With a limited knowledge on all things commercial I am probably not the one to give advice on this.  I am not aware of a code that would apply.  Perhaps the sink could be moved forward to make it less awkward to approach.

Since it has to do with hygiene in a commercial kitchen there may be Health Dept. regulations involved.


----------



## steveray (May 9, 2019)

It's a lavatory...Right?

405.3.1 Water closets, urinals, lavatories and bidets. A
water closet, urinal, lavatory or bidet shall not be set closer
than 15 inches (381 mm) from its center to any side wall,
partition, vanity or other obstruction, or closer than 30
inches (762 mm) center to center between adjacent fixtures.
There shall be not less than a 21-inch (533 mm)
clearance in front of the water closet, urinal, lavatory or
bidet to any wall, fixture or door. Water closet compartments
shall be not less than 30 inches (762 mm) in width
and not less than 60 inches (1524 mm) in depth for floormounted
water closets and not less than 30 inches (762
mm) in width and 56 inches (1422 mm) in depth for wallhung
water closets.


----------



## Michael.L (May 9, 2019)

steveray said:


> It's a lavatory...Right?
> 
> 405.3.1 Water closets, urinals, lavatories and bidets. A
> water closet, urinal, lavatory or bidet shall not be set closer
> ...


Hmmm... I thought that only applied to restrooms. This is going to be a serious problem if I need to come up with 15 inches of clearance on either side of centerline.


----------



## ICE (May 9, 2019)

It’s not a lavatory.  It’s a hand sink in a commercial kitchen.


----------



## JPohling (May 9, 2019)

I concur,  not a lavatory.  hand washing sink in commercial kitchen.  I am not aware of any code required width requirements.  We cram these in super tight in the kitchens.


----------



## Michael.L (May 9, 2019)

ICE said:


> It’s not a lavatory.  It’s a hand sink in a commercial kitchen.


Thank you. I agree. Even though the IPC and UPC do not list "Lavatory" in their definitions, the most common US English definitions of a lavatory are that it's a sink associated with a bathroom or washroom.


----------



## Michael.L (May 9, 2019)

JPohling said:


> I concur,  not a lavatory.  hand washing sink in commercial kitchen.  I am not aware of any code required width requirements.  *We cram these in super tight in the kitchens.*


Thank you, that's very reassuring!


----------



## Michael.L (May 9, 2019)

ICE said:


> Perhaps the sink could be moved forward to make it less awkward to approach.


Sorry for the late reply on your advice. I have considered moving the sink forward by adding an outset pony wall.


----------



## north star (May 9, 2019)

*# ~ # ~ #*

What does the Health Dept. require in your locale ?
They may have some type of guidance about trying
to have some resemblance of hygienic practices.

IMO, the 22" width may not be of sufficient width to
have any type of "ready access" to the fixture.

Some of the Waffle House Restaurants also cram
these things in to some tight places.

*# ~ # ~ #*


----------



## steveray (May 13, 2019)

What standard does it meet?

418.1 Approval. Sinks shall conform to ASME A112.19.1/ CSA B45.2, ASME A112.19.2/CSA B45.1, ASME A112.19.3/CSA B45.4 or CSA B45.5/IAPMO Z124.


----------



## e hilton (May 13, 2019)

Furthermore, I don't know of a 54" table. 

Thats why contractors have saws.  
I agree with ice ... pull the sink forward.  Build a false column in the back.   Or possibly chamfer the left front corner of thdbutcher block to improve access.


----------



## ADAguy (May 13, 2019)

30 x 48" clear floor space req'd guys. See chapter 11


----------



## Rick18071 (May 13, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> 30 x 48" clear floor space req'd guys. See chapter 11



1103.2.2 Employee work areas. Spaces and elements
within employee work areas shall only be required to comply
with Sections 907.5.2.3.2, 1007 and 1104.3.1 and shall
be designed and constructed so that individuals with disabilities
can approach, enter and exit the work area. Work
areas, or portions of work areas, other than raised courtroom
stations in accordance with Section 1108.4.1.4, that
are less than 300 square feet (30 m2) in area and located 7
inches (178 mm) or more above or below the ground or
finished floor where the change in elevation is essential to
the function of the space shall be exempt from all requirements.


----------



## Michael.L (May 14, 2019)

e hilton said:


> Thats why contractors have saws.


The butcher block table has a  coved backsplash on 3 sides, an undershelf, and costs over $700.
No, I'm not taking a saw to it.


----------



## nitramnaed (May 14, 2019)

Our firm specializes in restaurant work.  What you are proposing is very common.  No code issue in my opinion.


----------



## ADAguy (May 15, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> 1103.2.2 Employee work areas. Spaces and elements
> within employee work areas shall only be required to comply
> with Sections 907.5.2.3.2, 1007 and 1104.3.1 and shall
> be designed and constructed so that individuals with disabilities
> ...



Thought all your floors were the same level?


----------



## Rick18071 (May 15, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> Thought all your floors were the same level?



I didn't post this but they are going by the 1st sentence in this section not rased areas..

Spaces and elements
within employee work areas shall only be required to comply
with Sections 907.5.2.3.2, 1007 and 1104.3.1 and shall
be designed and constructed so that individuals with disabilities
can approach, enter and exit the work area.


----------



## HForester (May 17, 2019)

I agree. NOT a lavatory. The IPC doesn't address user width or user depth at "sinks" (that are not lavatories). The local health department might have a say about the access dimensions.


----------

